# Back to the Hill



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took the nephews up to the Hill today for their first catfishing trip and they had a blast. It was cold but they didn't care, they caught well over 100 pounds of fish in 2 hours. I just baited and casted reels they reeled every fish in. The big fish was around 17-18lbs caught by my youngest nephew Braylen. not to bad for a 5 year old.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome! They are more than likely hooked for life!


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Im new here been here only a few months.Where may I ask is the hill?
Good job with the boys great catch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lifetime memories made today for sure.
Thanks for sharing report, pics, & catch 'em up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the video of them whipping those cats today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYxYpX4DSCM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

torreyislandkid said:


> Im new here been here only a few months.Where may I ask is the hill?
> Good job with the boys great catch.


The "Hill" is Walnut Hill in Molino, The spot is Steve's Farm at http://www.stevesfarm.net/Fishing.html I always refer to it as Steve's fish in a barrel pond. Bring Oscar Mayer Beef Franks, they luvs the OM Beef Franks.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its the best place in the south to teach kids how to fish, I refer to it as catfish school.


----------

